# L8679 - nerve stimulator



## C. Hendrix (Mar 9, 2018)

Has anyone billed for this procedure?  I have been trying to figure out if this is the correct code for the Stivax product.  Please help.


----------



## deenwags (Oct 23, 2018)

*Update*

I bill for a doctor who performs the Stivax neurostimulator and the codes I was told to bill were L8679 for Medicare patients initial visit and L8680/L8686 for commercial carriers. Then  I was told to use 95972 for the second visit and 64585 for the third visit. Have you came across any additional information on this procedure.


----------

